# good article about sleep and marriage



## sweetpea (Jan 30, 2007)

Do not operate this marriage while drowsy | Need to Know


I totally agree with this article. I need my sleep and my family suffers when I don't sleep.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I agree with it too! 

I need good sleep! 

If I don't sleep well, I have no energy to enjoy our activities, it kills the fun! Of course, sometimes I get very impatient and easily to be annoyed! 

My husband knows it very well, he makes sure I get good sleep at night and take a nap after lunch!


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Yah - I am much the same way. I can usually handle a day here and there, but if it starts to accumulate over a period of days then I do see everyone suffering along with me. I can especially see that this happened in the sleep-deprivation months I had after having both of my sons.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

One of my 'things' is I have extreme anxiety about not sleeping. I get very tense and nervous if I know my sleep will be cut short or if I have to stay up late or if I hear noises in the house I know am going to keep me awake. One of the reasons I've adjusted my work and habit the way I have is I can basically take a nap whenever I want. I don't have get up at a specific time or go to bed at a fixed time. In fact I haven't used an alarm clock in years. That way if I'm up and staring at the ceiling I don't have to worry about looking at the clock waiting for the alarm to go off. If I wake up an hour later than normal, fine. And if I wake up too early I go downstairs and watch the tube for a while until the coffeepot brews.


----------

